# What a weekend!!!



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

First off, my wife the pup and I packed up the truck and headed down to Mondovi, WI for an AKC HT. The pup ran two nice days and at 16 months earned her JH title. Then on our way home a buddy of mine gave me a call to tell me the geese were in one of his fields. We got home and I dropped the wife off and took the dog out for a bit. We got a few birds and one ended up having some bling on it. Not only did the pup do great, but we had a very successful hunting trip!!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Good for you and the pup! Very nice looking dog. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Congrats! sounds like a hell of a weekend.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats!! That sounds like an outstanding weekend!!!!


----------

